# X startet nicht

## fuqqa

hi,

hab folgendes problem wenn ich GLX benutze :

```

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

gfx karte ist eine geforce 2 mx200 64 mb ddr ram

----------

## jay

Hast Du opengl-update nvidia vor dem Starten des X Servers ausgeführt?

Ansonsten hilft ein Blick in die var/log/XFree86.0.log sicher bei der Fehlersuche weiter.

----------

## fuqqa

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gaming-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 10 October 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 21 00:20:26 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1106,3043 card 1186,1400 rev 06 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 06 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 06 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1695,9001 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0d:0: chip 11c1,5811 card 1695,9015 rev 61 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0111 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000bfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR] rev 178, Mem @ 0xec000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee0800ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee08207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xef003000 - 0xef0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef001000 - 0xef001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee0800ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee08207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xef003000 - 0xef0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef001000 - 0xef001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee0800ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee08207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef003000 - 0xef0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef001000 - 0xef001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4191

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

   GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

   GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

   GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

   Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

   0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

   GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce2 MX 100/200 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee0800ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee08207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef003000 - 0xef0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef001000 - 0xef001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee0800ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee08207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef003000 - 0xef0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef001000 - 0xef001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce2 MX 100/200"

(**) NV(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xEC000000

(II) NV(0): Detected CRTC controller 0 being used

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-64.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 75.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee083000 - 0xee083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xee080000 - 0xee0800ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xee082000 - 0xee08207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef003000 - 0xef0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xef002000 - 0xef002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xef001000 - 0xef001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) NV(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used

(WW) NV(0): Option "NoLogo" is not used

(WW) NV(0): Option "CursorShadow" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

ich werd daraus nicht schlau , vieleicht wiess ja jemand weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## jay

Hier ist die Lösung:

```
(II) LoadModule: "nv" 
```

Du lädst das "nv" Modul, welches nur 2D-Beschleunigung besitzt. Für 3D-Beschleunigung mittels GLX brauchst Du das Modul "nvidia". Du musst also Deine Konfiguration anpassen.

----------

## fuqqa

mit "nvidia" hab ich auch probleme , bild flakert kurz , dann geht gar nix mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## Crazywater

Hallo!

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, aber die Doku unter http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de zur Einrichtung eines Heim-PCs hat mir geholfen!

Mit der Standard-Installationsanleitung hat es auch nicht geklappt, man muss nämlich u.a. auch nvidia-glx emergen...

----------

## fuqqa

die anleitung konnte mir auch nicht wirklich helfen  :Sad: 

mit "nvidia" flackerts immer kurz dann kommen so komische symbole und aus is

----------

## jay

Hast Du in der XFree Konfigurationsdatei auch alles richtig eingetragen?

Besonders in der Section Module muss alles genau stimmen:

```

        Load  "extmod"

        # Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        # Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

```

Damit sollte es klappen.

----------

## fuqqa

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-64  # in kHz

    VertRefresh 60-90  # in Hz

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NvAGP" "1"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Option "CursorShadow" "1"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

so hab ichs..

nv geht (ohne glx) nvidia nich  :Neutral: 

----------

## fuqqa

ahja beim booten bekomm ich noch so ne komische (?) meldung :

```

irq 11: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010c8da>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c010c9d0>] note_interrupt+0x70/0xb0

 [<c010cc90>] do_IRQ+0x130/0x140

 [<c010aec8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0120650>] do_softirq+0x40/0xa0

 [<c010cc67>] do_IRQ+0x107/0x140

 [<c010aec8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c010d20e>] setup_irq+0x9e/0xf0

 [<c0278650>] usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60

 [<c010cd46>] request_irq+0xa6/0xe0

 [<c027bcef>] usb_hcd_pci_probe+0x27f/0x4a0

 [<c0278650>] usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60

 [<c0205112>] pci_device_probe_static+0x52/0x70

 [<c020515c>] __pci_device_probe+0x2c/0x30

 [<c020518c>] pci_device_probe+0x2c/0x50

 [<c0231a2f>] bus_match+0x3f/0x70

 [<c0231b5c>] driver_attach+0x5c/0x90

 [<c0231dfd>] bus_add_driver+0x8d/0xa0

 [<c023224f>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c0205354>] pci_register_driver+0x34/0x50

 [<f088802c>] init+0x2c/0x52 [ehci_hcd]

 [<c0132f7c>] sys_init_module+0x12c/0x250

 [<c010ad5b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

```

  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX DD (rev 178).

      IRQ 11.

```

hat das damit was zu tun vieleicht ?[/quote]

----------

## slaw

Hallo,

habe gleich Problem, obwohl ich die Docu auf www.gentoo.org "Anleitung zur Gentoo Linux Desktop Konfiguration" schritt für schritt durch gegangen bin!!

wenn ich den Xserver start, flackert das Bild kurz und dann erscheint folgende Bildschirmausgabe:

[img:df596b8851]http://slaw.xplod.org/bilder/startx_fehler.gif[/img:df596b8851]

bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar

----------

## jay

@fuqqa: Die Meldung am Start zeigt, dass die Karte ordnungsgemäß erkannt wurde. Deine Konfigurationsdatei sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick ok aus. Könntest Du mir noch mal die Logs posten, die Du jetzt bei der Benutzung von "nvidia" bekommst?

@slaw: Welche Karte? Welche Kernel-Version? Tritt das Problem auch beim "nv" Treiber auf?

----------

## fuqqa

wuerd ich ja gern , aber irgendwie wird das nicht gespeichert.

werd immer zum neustart gezwungen.

mit "nvidia" als driver siehts bei mir gleich aus wie auf dem bild von slaw !

----------

## jay

Starte mal den Server mit startx, damit er nicht jedes mal von xdm/gdm... ne u gestartet wird.

----------

## slaw

@jay: 

Kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r9

Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce TI4200 128MB-Ram

mit "nv" geht es problem los!!!

----------

## fuqqa

dann haben wir excakt das selbe problem  :Smile: 

ich hab kernel 2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r1 btw

----------

## jay

Probiert mal einen älteren nvidia Treiber aus, vielleicht hat der neueste ein Problem mit Eurer Karte.

Treiber:

```

cd /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363.ebuild

```

GLX:

```

cd /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-glx-1.0.4363.ebuild

```

Und zum Schluss

```

opengl-update nvidia

```

Klappts dann?

----------

## slaw

noe! machte er auch net!!!!

----------

## rc

hi,

hatte / hab das selbe / ähnliche prob 

nach dem start von X waren nur noch n paar textsymbole auf dem Bildschirm. Laut log hat X aber keinen Fehler gemeldet.

Hab das Prob mit allen gentoo 2.4.x Kerneln.

Mit dem 2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r2 Kernel scheints zu funktionieren.

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

hi

probiert mal die unterschiedlichen agp-treiber aus (kernel vs nvidia agp). ein freund von mir hatte mit dem kernel-agp aus den gentoo sources auch solche prbleme (x startet nicht, bzw ziegt nur noch wirre symbole auf dem bildschirm an), nachdem er auf den nvidia-agp treiber umgeschaltet hat klappte alles wunderbar. also einfach in der /etc/X11/XF86Config unter der Device Sektion folgtendes eintragen und ausprobieren:

 Option "NvAGP" "integer"

        AGP Support konfigurieren. Gültige Integer Argumente:

        0 : AGP deaktivieren

        1 : NVIDIAs internen AGP Support benutzen, falls möglich

        2 : AGPGART benutzen, falls möglich

        3 : beliebigen AGP Support benutzen (AGPGART, dann NVIDIAs AGP)

cu jon

----------

## rc

1. Wie installiere ich AGPGART ? (damit ich das mal ausprobieren kann)

2. Nvidia Treiber und Kernel-Modul sind installiert.

    Konfiguration is auch OK

    log file ohne Fehlermeldung

    letzten Zeilen im Logfile:

              Setting AGP Mode ....

              Changing to Resolution to ....

              oder so ähnlich

    Ergebnis: nur wirre ASCII-Zeichen aufm Bildschirm

    Die gleichen Treiber funktionieren unter Red-Hat 9 und Mandrak 9.2 ohne Probleme.

   Hab so ein prob noch nie gehabt

   System: Athlon 2000+, VIA KT400, Geforce4Ti4200

   btw.: beim laden des Nvidia Kernel Modules mit modprobe gibts ne Warning (bei Red-Hat auch nur funktioniert X da)

   Bin immer dankbar für hilfreiche Ratschläge

----------

## jay

Ein weiterer Tip: Probiert mal alle älteren NVIDIA-Treiber durch. Im englischsprachigen Teil wurden auch ähnliche Probleme mit den neueren Treibern berichtet.

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

zum agp-treiber:

erst mal ein "/sbin/lsmod | grep agp", das zeigt dir an ob überhaupt ein agp-treiber geladen ist, bei mir siehts so aus:

root@athlon600 nvidia-kernel # lsmod | grep agp

sis_agp                 5760  1

agpgart                32232  2 sis_agp

hier sieht man das der sis-treiber geladen ist (was zu meinem chipsatz passt  :Smile:  ), die genaue ausgabe ist aber abhängig von der kernel-version, wichtig ist nur das da irgendetwas mit agp bei dem obigen kommando rauskommt. sollte dem nicht so sein, dann führ mal auch auf der konsole einmal "dmesg" aus, damit kannst du die kernelmeldungen anschauen, ob da was mit agp steht ,also "dmesg | grep agp", das ganze sieht bei mir so aus :

jan@athlon600 nvidia-kernel $ dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

jan@athlon600 nvidia-kernel $

wenn bei dir nun was mit agp dort auftaucht, dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich agp fest in den kernel eincompiliert, wenn dem so ist ins kernel verzeichnis wechseln, einmal "make menuconfig" und unter character devices glaub ich den agp-support als modul (=ladbarer und entladbarer treiber) einstellen, den kernel neu compilieren und installieren, neu booten und weiter unten  :Wink: 

so wenn aber bei dem dmesg befehl nirgendwo was mit agp auftaucht, und auch kein agp als modul geladen ist (haste ja oben überprüft), dann solltest du schauen, das du in der datei /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (oder /etc/X11/XF86Config) unter dem Punkt Device nach dem Driver "nvidia" eine neue Zeile einfügst mit folgendem Wert: Option  "NvAGP" "1" . dies zwingt den nvidia treiber erstmal seinen eigen agp-treiber zu benutzen.

ich hoffe dir hilft das weiter und es ist nicht zu verwirrend ?!   :Twisted Evil: 

die fehlermeldung beim laden des nvidia moduls hat wahrscheinlcih nix zu sagen (wenn sie irgendwas mit tainted licence oder so beinhaltet), das bedeutet nur, das der treiber nicht unter der gpl verfügbar ist.

cu jon

----------

## rc

dank nochmal an alle

habs jetzt mitm 2.4.xx Kernel aufgegeben.

der 2.6er scheint ganz gut zu sein.

----------

## boris64

x-startfehler mit nvidia-modul?

bildschirm bleibt schwarz?

lustiges ascii-bilder?

klingt für mich wie

acpi in den kernel einkompiliert?

(steht nebenbei bemerkt in der nvidia-anleitung)

wenn ja, raus damit, benutzt apm!

----------

## rc

arg

asche auf mein haupt und in die ecke mit mir.

ohne acpi funktionierts.

dank dir

----------

